# haplochromis sp.44 'thickskin'



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

could not resist grabbing some of these when i had the chance... from my basic googlings they look pretty good, any experts see any problems? of course, there must be a few generations to know for sure, but just out of interest at this stage


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Tranced, they seem correct but let them grow a while, the snout seems a litlle bit rounded to me
xris


----------



## stankarfix (Mar 13, 2013)

My thickskin is the most colorful fish in my tank but he is the meanest also beware he stresses out the tank I am considering taking him out


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

stankarfix said:


> My thickskin is the most colorful fish in my tank but he is the meanest also beware he stresses out the tank I am considering taking him out


It's the meanest Victorian I've ever kept. Many Victorians will harass their own kind and leave others alone but not this guy. He will fight with everyone and breed with anything.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> stankarfix said:
> 
> 
> > My thickskin is the most colorful fish in my tank but he is the meanest also beware he stresses out the tank I am considering taking him out
> ...


They are aggressive and like to dominate , but I found A. nubila to be much worse.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello chester

maybe that's y A. nubila and hap sp 44 thickskin are the most abundant in the lake? they eat anything and breed with anything....hahhahaaha....
because they are simply versatile?


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

updated pic... loving these fish. hard to capture on camera how stunning they look. the male sort of glows white when undisturbed...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Is your camera washing out the color on the body? It should be a pretty bright yellow.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah probably, i have to take the pics about 2 metres back from the unlit tank or he hides...


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

trying to get a better pic, he is a challenge to photograph ill give him that


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

so i basically got rid of this colony, they did not seem to be correct to my eyes


----------

